# Construction Planning/Scheduling Engineer



## khan123 (May 2, 2013)

Hello;

Basically i am civil engineer from India with more than 10 years experience in the field of Construction Planning and Scheduling for residential building's and other infrastructure projects and expertise in planning and scheduling software's like Primavera and as a passion i will be teaching planning, monitoring and controlling for construction projects to students. i have worked in middle east countries also.

Now i am planning to migrate to Australia by applying for my PR from india , as i can see lot of jobs in Australia for construction professional especially for construction /mining planning and scheduling engineers

As i am ready to work any where in Australia , so i want to know before a head 

can i get any full time job in my professional (Construction Planning and Scheduling).. 

or 

if not can i get any part time in my same profession (Construction Planning and Scheduling) near any construction company...
or 

can i get any job like construction supervisor at construction companies

or 

*The most worst case is after landing in Australia can i get any part time jobs in any field to survive or support my self until things go better and i get my professional job.
*
or as i heard from this forum that """Australian jobs are dead in construction..."""

My most concern is the least can i get any part time jobs so that i can start a new life and slowly i can apply for professional jobs..

can i teach/ train in any organization or students by giving the Advertisement about construction planning ,scheduling, primavera... as i have seen lot of companies teach primavera in Australia........ if yes where i need to register my certificates..

regards


----------



## asif_1245 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear Sir;

I am Asif from india, i would like to immigrate to australia with Sub class 189 or 190 visa, in this regard as the first step for immigration is the skills assessment from Assessing Body in Australia, i unable to understand the Skills Assessing Body as well as the ANZSCO code for my profession in australia which can assess my Qualification, skills and experince.


My skills and education is as follows.

1. Bachelors degree in Civil Engineering from India - Full time 4 years

2. Profession : Project Planner / Scheduler.

3. Area : Project Management/Construction Management.

4. Industry: Engineering

5.Category: Building & Construction ›› Planning

6. Present Designation : Project planner/scheduling Manager

7. Earlier Designation's : Planning Manager and Planning Engineer

8. Directly reporting To : Project Manager.

9. No of Subordinates/Managers who report to me: None i dont have any managers/Suboridnates who reports to me

10. Total number of years experience : more than 5 years

11. Total number of years experince as Manager : more than 3 years.


Job Description /Attributes

1. Creating , Implementing as well as Updating the project Plans and Schedules for the project
2. Preparing Project Reports for the Management and stakeholders
3. Controlling and Monitoring the Progress of the project.
4. Laisioning with Staff of Engineering, Procurement, Construction teams
5. Co-ordination with the vendors and incorporating into the master schedule.
6. Reporting Critical Activities of the project to the Project Manager for work progress
7. Assisting project budget, cash flows , forecasting to the project management team
8. Reporting of slippage activities in project and ensuring for smooth catchup plan of the project
9. Preparing Extension of time(EOT) and delay analysis as well claims
10. Preparing Management Information System reports(MIS)
11. Preparing Monthly,weekly S-curves and Histograms for Cost, Progress, % complete , Project Man-hours and Resources
12. Preparing what if scenerio of delayed in schedule for completion of the project
13. Determining the Formats,level of frequency of reporting and its system for the client
14. preparing safety and environmental control in accordance with project risk analysis
15 Reviewing and assisting in preparing tender document related to project schedule.



IT Skills :

1. Possess sound knowledge of Primavera P6, Microsoft Office, Microsoft Project software at an advanced level.

2. Possess strong knowledge of planning tools such as Primevera P6, Microsoft Project with the ability to implement in construction 

techniques and
sequencing of the activities in the project.




Kindly assist me for the skills assessment body as well the ANZSCO code for my profession, so the i can start my skills assessment.


Regards
Asif


----------



## Leoanalee (Jan 3, 2015)

Did you get a code or any advice?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi asif_1245,
You can try for Project Builder 133112 or Construction Management 133111.


----------



## Leoanalee (Jan 3, 2015)

I did consider those 2 is that what you did? How did you get on?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Steps
1) Advisory services from VETASSESS
2) Full assessment from VETASSESS
3) EOI
4) State nomination
5) Invitation from Skill-select 
6) Visa Applications
6)


----------



## Leoanalee (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks is that the profession you went forward with ? Did you get approved ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

yes sir Leoanalee.


----------



## Leoanalee (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Jetendra (Mar 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi asif_1245,
> You can try for Project Builder 133112 or Construction Management 133111.


Hi Asif,
My agent is saying that you need to have an architectural degree to apply for Project Builder 133112 or Construction Management 133111. Planning engineer/Construction managers can not have their assessment cleared by VETASSESS with B.E Civil Engineering degree!! 
Is it true? 

Let me know how you went through. 
Jeetu


----------

